# Double seat swivel in a motorhome?



## Grunja86

Hi guys,

We are currently searching for a motorhome in which we are planning on living full time ))
We have a 5 months old baby so we are going to install cot for him but will also need a car seat. To save the space we were wondering if it is possible to install a double seat swivel in a motorhome? Has anyone had it done? I suppose it will depend on a year/model/make etc but are there any motorhomes we should look out for with this in mind? 
Thank you


----------



## philoaks

Hi Grunja, Welcome to MHF.

My son and I recently converted a Renault Trafic van into a motorhome. His van had a double passenger seat in the front and he bought a double seat swivel from Kirravans. They do a double swivels to suit most of the vehicles commonly used for motorhomes (VW, Ford, Peugeot, Fiat etc).

If your proposed purchase is a conversion on one of these bases then it may well be possible to replace the existing single passenger seat with a double and then swivel it.

Kirravans info here http://www.kiravans.co.uk/scopema-rib-campervan-seats/vw-t5-swivels

Also a demo on youtube here


----------



## gaspode

And what exactly do you mean by "double seat swivel"???
Not an expression I've encountered before.

My assumption would be that you would need a M/H with a continental type dinette that had fixed belts on the forward facing dinette seats for you to anchor a suitable child seat.
Always on these seats it's best to use the seat nearest the window, the child seat will not be secure enough on the aisle seat due to the soft nature of the seat cushions.

PS: Thanks for explaining that one Phil. lol


----------



## Grunja86

Thank you Phil - that's perfect and just the answer I've been looking for.
Sorry if I wasn't clear enough, still in a process of learning myself :-D


----------



## philoaks

Grunja86 said:


> Thank you Phil - that's perfect and just the answer I've been looking for.
> Sorry if I wasn't clear enough, still in a process of learning myself :-D


No probs. Good luck with the search! Most coachbuilt motorhomes will have 2 singles in the front but looking at ebay there are plenty of double seats for sale so hopefully you'll find what you need.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A difficult problem to solve if you want the nipper up front, that kit looks very well made, but I'd be very wary of forgetting to do up those knobs after a swivel.

The other problem is with the dual seat itself (plenty on Ebay) as they do not recline in most vans, and by virtue of it being a MoHo you travel long distances, so someone will soon have a bad back as you sit almost bolt upright.


----------

